# Gutes Radelgeschäft in Südhessen gesucht



## Pro-Pain (3. März 2010)

Servus, zusammen.
Nach einem doch recht albernem Erlebnis am Montag muß ich mal hier nachfragen:

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kompetenten Radelladen, der auch selber noch was machen kann und nicht nur dumme Sprüche reißt.
Einen Laden, der noch reparieren kann und nicht nur alles einschicken muß.

Ein Geschäft, daß einen Gabelservice nicht durchführen kann, kann man ja getrost vergessen. 

Wer kennt ein gutes Geschäft zwischen Heppenheim und Darmstadt?


----------



## dmjoker (4. März 2010)

Ohne deinen Fall genau zu kennen, gibt es sicherlich einge Gründe, warum die meisten Werkstätten keinen Service machen. Ersatzteile/Dichtungen müssen zu jedem Modell/Marke  individuell bestellt, Wartungs- Zerlegeanweisungen bis hin zu Drehmomenten, Füllmengen und Ölspezifikationen nachgeschaut werden. Solche Anweisungen sind je nach Hersteller u.U. gar nicht vorhanden. Bei Fox-Gabeln geht's ja auch um die Garantieerhaltung mit jährlichem Zwangsservice bei Toxoholics.
Service mit Reperatur z.B. beschädigter Dichtungen während der Garantiezeit müssen in speziellen Servicepoints der Hersteller durchgeführt werden, da ist die Gabel auch mal 8 Wochen fort.
Da ich das alles selbst erlebt habe, mache ich den Öl-/Dichtungsservice an meinen Gabeln selbst und habe eine preisgünstige "Reservegabel" für den Fall der Fälle in der Ecke stehen.
Das hilft dir jetzt nicht, aber Selbermachen ist kein Hexenwerk mit der Forumshilfe.
Bei längeren Garantieabwicklungen musst du wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und eine Ersatzgabel besorgen oder Geduld zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceCalt (4. März 2010)

Habe mal von einen im nahen Odenwald nähe Roßdorf gehört. Kann dazu leider nichts sagen. Bin aber in Darmstadt in einigen Läden gewesen, jedoch habe ich nicht viel an Service in Anspruch genommen. In welchen Läden warst du denn bereits?


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (4. März 2010)

http://www.rodensteinbikes.de/index.php

TOP Laden!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candela (5. März 2010)

iceCalt schrieb:


> Habe mal von einen im nahen Odenwald nähe Roßdorf gehört. Kann dazu leider nichts sagen. Bin aber in Darmstadt in einigen Läden gewesen, jedoch habe ich nicht viel an Service in Anspruch genommen. In welchen Läden warst du denn bereits?



habe gute Erfahrungen mit wellmannbikes.de in Roßdorf/Gundernhausen gemacht


----------



## KonaMooseman (5. März 2010)

Da fällt mir nur einer ein: Wellmannbikes in Roßdorf / Gundernhausen. 
Freundlich, Sehr kompetent, Top Mechaniker, einfach ein super Laden.


----------



## iceCalt (5. März 2010)

Genau. Das war dieser Laden, als ich damals vorbeifuhr, ohne zu ahnen, dass dieser Laden von vielen geschätzt wird. Selbst blöd, mit Kette rechts dran vorbei zu fahren.


----------



## edgi_18 (6. März 2010)

Schau mal hier:
http://mbs.odwserv.de/
Wenn du, wie ich vermute, aus Weinheim kommst ist dieser Shop nicht weit von dir. Er befindet sich in Fürth-Fahrenbach.
Habe dort sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (7. März 2010)

Hallo,

da gibt es noch Cyclomanix in Schriesheim.
Ich persönlich habe dort bis jetzt nur einen Lenker gekauft.
Soll aber in der Rep. nicht schlecht sein, habe ich gehört

Die Rep. noch selbst.


----------



## Benutzernamen (7. März 2010)

Ich habe mein Cube MTB vom Bikerstreff aus Bensheim. Die Wartung machen die mir auch. Mit speziellen Fragen wende ich mich direkt an den Chef, weil der die meiste Ahnung hat. Sonst sind im Verkauf nette junge Leute, die selbst fahren und auch nicht gerade unwissend sind. Preislich sind die im Bikerstreff top. Teile liegen i. d. R. nur wenig über Internetpreisen.


----------



## luckyman (7. März 2010)

Silbersurfer69 schrieb:


> http://www.rodensteinbikes.de/index.php
> 
> TOP Laden!!!!!!!!!!



kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mussso (7. März 2010)

Also Wellmann fand ich ziemlich unzuverlässig. Außerdem "schwätzt" er seeehr viel...


----------



## strikemike (15. März 2010)

Ich finds eh krass, dass es in DA keinen gescheiten GravityBike-Laden gibt. Mit der Strecke quasi vor der Türe... 

Wellmann kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Die Jungs waren bisher immer extrem hilfsbereit und sehr nett wenn ich Probleme am Rocky hatte. 

Ansonten ab zu GURUs Wurzelpuff!!! Rainer ist absolute Spitze!

Grüße

Mike


----------



## [ApeX] (15. März 2010)

Wurzelpassage !!!!
Da werden Sie geholfen. Da fahre ich als Darmstädter auch hin... auch wenn es nicht unbedingt in der nähe ist.

In Darmstadt gibts sonst einfach nichts gescheites....


----------



## iceCalt (15. März 2010)

Der 2Radshop in Darmstadt ist meiner Meinung nach ein vernünftiger Laden und hat ausschließlich Renngeschosse und deren Zubehör anzubieten.


----------



## tobi-trial (30. Juni 2010)

http://mbs.odwserv.de/index.php?lng=de

Michels Bikeshop. Alles Top. Nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

LG


----------



## guenes (1. Juli 2010)

"Der Drahtesel" in Lützelbach (Odenwald), nähe Höchst.

Rolf Schnellbächer heißt der "Meister" Er hat mich als Teamfahrer Jahre lang betreut und ist ein "Gott" was Reparaturen angeht. Die Beratung ist genial und er dreht Dir sicherlich nichts auf.
Er betreut heute noch einige aus dem Nationalkader. Aber jeder Radler nimmt er wirklich sehr ernst. Vor allem nimmt er sich viel Zeit (Ein Kaffee muß da schon drin sein)
Kann ich Dir nur ans Herz legen, wenn Du wirklich an einem sehr guten Fachhändler interessiert bist.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mussso (1. Juli 2010)

[ApeX];6942041 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurzelpassage !!!!



DAS werd ich mir doch mal näher anschaun!


----------



## canecorso (3. Juli 2010)

"Baiskl" in Groß-Zimmern kann ich sehr empfehlen !
www.baisikl.de


----------



## Sird77 (5. Juli 2010)

http://www.drahteselonline.de/Home.htm

Hier schraubt nur der CHEF !  Und der schraubt ALLES !

Jede Menge XC/AM Erfahrung(Familienhobby)..im Freeride und Downhill sehr bewandert...

Tochter und Co sind sehr gut in den deutschen Plätzen vertreten... Tina Büttner etc. (http://www.desperadosonline.de/)

Rolf weiß genau was er schraubt.

@wellmann: seit sein bester Techniker nicht mehr da ist...geh ich da nicht wieder hin...außerdem ist er nach vorne freundlich und hintenherum will er dich übern Tisch ziehen. Der ist mir einfach zu Umsatz gesteuert und zu wenig Beratungs gesteuert.
Hat meiner Frau damals ein völlig falsches Rad verkauft..falsche Größe falscher Anspruch..Hauptsache Cannondale Carbon verkauft und Umsatz gemacht.

Und mir (damals ohne Plan) Parts verkauft hat von denen mir jeder andere hinterher auch abgeraten hat, weil zu "übertrieben"u.a. 2350 LRS in nem Carbon-Bike oder Race Face Diabolus Parts...(klar wollte ich das mal haben), aber zu einer kompetenten Beratung gehört meiner Meinung nach dazu das man in solchen Fällen dann auch von gewissen Dingen abraten muss. Ich hatte keine Ahnung und das hat er voll ausgenutzt..und sowas ist für mich mittlerweile ein "nogo". Ich will meinem Schrauber vertrauen können!!!

Nur meine persönliche Meinung...sollten andere Erfahrungen in Bezug auf Wellmanbikes besser sein, so maße ich mir nicht an das zu diskutieren...Persönlichkeiten sind ja schließlich auch Geschmackssache...
Greetz


----------



## demo14 (5. Juli 2010)

radprofile beerfelden hetzbach

de Ccef hat mir beim letzten Bbkeparkbesuch schnell und gut geholfe
war echt super


----------



## Sird77 (5. Juli 2010)

Werner ist schwerst i.O.  Jahrelange DH-Erfahrung als Betreiber des Bikeparks..
kann mich meinem Vorposter anschließen...
Leider hat er nicht unbedingt mein Geschmack an Bikes...

http://www.radprofile.de/radladen/radladen.htm


----------



## jjom (5. Juli 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> [...]
> Nur meine persönliche Meinung...sollten andere Erfahrungen in Bezug auf Wellmanbikes besser sein, so maße ich mir nicht an das zu diskutieren...Persönlichkeiten sind ja schließlich auch Geschmackssache...
> [..]



Thats it.
Mir hat er auch versucht von etwas abzuraten.
Soweit ich das beurteilen kann ist auch sein Schrauber okay.


----------



## mussso (5. Juli 2010)

Klar der Schrauber kann ok sein. Aber meiner Meinung nach stimmt da irgendetwas nicht.
Ich hab ein Specialized Demo 8 Rahmen(neuware) bestellt, habe ihm die gewünschten Parts vorbeigebracht und einen Termin ausgemacht bis wann das Bike aufgebaut ist. Am vereinbarten Termin bin ich dann hingefahren und musste feststellen das der Rahmen noch verpackt war.Genau wie meine Teile.
Wenn er wenigstens angerufen hätte oder eine Mail geschickt hätte - kein Problem...aber nein, nichts!
Ich hab dann meine Parts wieder mitgenommen und bin noch am gleichen Tag bei hibike fündig geworden.
Er meinte dann noch: Was mach ich jetzt mit dem Rahmen?!
Ich: Nicht mein Problem.
Service nenn ich was anderes und preislich gehts wohl auch besser was reparaturen und verschleissteile angeht wie ich gehört habe.


----------



## crazymtb (14. Juli 2010)

http://www.zweiradshop-niederhofer.de in Babenhausen.

Sehr gute Beratung, Service, Techniker von Jung bis Alt und kompetent. Es wird einem nichts aufgeschwätzt was man nicht haben möchte.

Bin sehr zufrieden


----------

